# Hello! :-)



## dixunago (Dec 8, 2020)

Hey guys!  
	

		
			
		

		
	



My name is Chloe, and I love MAC, Nars & YSL.
I decided to join Specktra after browsing & lurking around for a while. I am a member on other forums, so I am used to the whole "forum technology" hehe! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Anyway I am 25  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
  and look forward to seeing you all around the forum!


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 9, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## mariaagarcia (Dec 11, 2020)

Hello my name is Mariaa Garcia and love to try naturals skin friendly home remedies.


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 11, 2020)

mariaagarcia said:


> Hello my name is Mariaa Garcia and love to try naturals skin friendly home remedies.


 Welcome!


----------

